# 2 star?........ annoying



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

If I was great (which I always am) then give me a 5 star

If I [email protected]×%&d up and was awful then give me a 1 star

If your ignorant and liked the service and thought a 4 star was good...... well that's on you

But WTF on a 2 star???? Sorry but I just find that annoying as Hell....i sucked somehow bit not so horribly so to get a 1 star... talk about hedging your bet

I don't know if a 2 star or a 3 star would annoy me more


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

2 star is basically....Driver sucked...but we didn't die, so he had that going for him/her.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Lol....ok well I can confirm no one has died in the car 

So there's that


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I’d rather get a 4, 3 or 2 star even than a 1 cuz it’s that much tougher to make that go away. At least 2 star is double of 1 star.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> Lol....ok well I can confirm no one has died in the car
> 
> So there's that


That you know of


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> If I was great (which I always am) then give me a 5 star
> 
> If I [email protected]×%&d up and was awful then give me a 1 star
> 
> ...


5* & 1* are usually "blind responses" where the rider has not put much thought into the rating. A 5* with a badge, comment or tip is a clear indication that the pax genuinely appreciates the service. Similarly, a 1* with a negative comment indicates some thought was put into the rating. A 3 or 4 star designate where the pax has either extremely high standards or consistently only gives 3 & 4. A 2* is the ultimate sign of failure where a pax is indicating that the driver has messed up and lacks the intelligence to understand why or the ability to make improvements.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Be proud, 2s are the hardest to get! 

It's like a safety then a successful on-side kick followed by a hail Mary touchdown and successful 2-point conversion to win 28-27 in the final 30 seconds of a football game.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Be proud, 2s are the hardest to get!
> 
> It's like a safety then a successful on-side kick followed by a hail Mary touchdown and successful 2-point conversion to win 28-27 in the final 30 seconds of a football game.


If you got a safety, the other team would be kicking off to you. Are you saying your were down 28-11 with 30 seconds to go...got a safety, returned the kickoff for a TD, got a 2pt conversion, recovered an onside kick, scored a TD on a Hail Mary and went for 2 to win the game?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ribak said:


> If you got a safety, the other team would be kicking off to you. Are you saying your were down 28-11 with 30 seconds to go...got a safety, returned the kickoff for a TD, got a 2pt conversion, recovered an onside kick, scored a TD on a Hail Mary and went for 2 to win the game?


Yeah, you're right.

I'm a dumb ass


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah, you're right.
> 
> I'm a dumb ass


Nope, you are a gutsy play caller. Most would go for the tie with the extra point and head into overtime. I guess you sensed the incredible momentum and went for the win. Go Team!!!!


----------



## Athens1896 (Jan 19, 2018)

Basically, anything less than 5 Stars is an awful rating. Need to keep 5. Mine runs between 4.95 and 4.97. I turn around and look at my pax when we arrive at their destination and put up my right hand with all 5 fingers spred out and tell them they are 5 star riders. Over 60 percent of my pax rate me. When they respond that I'm a 5 star rider, I come back with "that makes us a 10 star ride" and they laugh!!! Make your rides fun and light. Everyone has a story and most people are really nice. Treat them like you would like to be treated. We are in the service business. Your car is an ATM Machine. Keep it clean and go out of your way to help your pax. It will lead to big tips and great reviews. Overall an UberX should earn you $23-25 per hour!!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Athens1896 said:


> I turn around and look at my pax when we arrive at their destination and put up my right hand with all 5 fingers spred out and tell them they are 5 star riders."


Depending on the pax, I put either hand up....but with only one finger extended.


----------



## Athens1896 (Jan 19, 2018)

☹


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have more 2 star ratings than 1 star ratings.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah, you're right.
> 
> I'm a dumb ass


2 stars for you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Be proud, 2s are the hardest to get!
> 
> It's like a safety then a successful on-side kick followed by a hail Mary touchdown and successful 2-point conversion to win 28-27 in the final 30 seconds of a football game.


This would make more sense if you were from Wisconsin.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Gave out a 2 star tonight.

Guy gets in car at about the 4:30 mark. Eating some pizza or something. No plate, no napkin. Just a drunk eating finger food.

But he didn't throw up, and he was a friendly drunk.

2 stars.


----------



## Athens1896 (Jan 19, 2018)

Remember, your rider sees the rating you give them before they rate you. I always give 5 Stars, unless they do something that I need to report them for. "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you." It's no to you to give them 5 Stars.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Athens1896 said:


> Remember, your rider sees the rating you give them before they rate you. ...


Not any more according to last of the 180 days of marketing hyperbole.


----------



## Athens1896 (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Athens1896 said:


> Remember, your rider sees the rating you give them before they rate you. I always give 5 Stars, unless they do something that I need to report them for. "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you." It's no to you to give them 5 Stars.


No more retaliation ratings, which is good. We can rate honestly and warn our fellow drivers of the crappy pax for future trips.

Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Athens1896 said:


> "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."


An eye for a eye....preferably both eyes from the same pax.


----------

